# Fussball(verein)logo



## FCB (17. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin Jugendtrainer im Fussballverein, und versuche unseren Vorstand mit einen Logo zu überzeugen das unser Gemeindewappen für den Verein nicht das richtig ist.
Gleich vorab, ich verlange nicht das mir hier jemand eines komplett fertig gestaltet,(sollte es doch so sein, wäre ich auch nicht böse) will mir lediglich Ideen und Tips abholen und es anschließend selbst versuchen, wie gesagt ich bin Jugendtrainer und kein Graphiker.

Als Programm nutze ich Fireworks MX


Unsere Vereinsfarben sind blau-weiß
Vereinskürzel: 1.FCB
Ausgeschrieben. 1. FC Bisamberg
Das Wappen hänge ich mal an, damit ihr seid wie besch. es auf Dressen/Fahnen und shirts zu drucken ist.

LG

Sascha

NS: Ich finde es toll das es Foren wie diese gibt, un dmöchte mich auch mal dafür bedanken das die Admins sich hier sowas antun.
Es ist nicht selbstverständlich für etwas unentgeltlich zu Arbeiten damit sich andere mit Infos füttern können!


----------



## Ellie (18. März 2005)

Hallo Sascha,

das Logo wirkt sowas von altbacken, ne, um nach Außen einen Verein zu repräsentieren, der vor allem den Nachwuchs ansprechen soll (die Alten sterben ja irgendwann weg... sorry, aber ist ja so), da muß was anderes her.

Es st ja ok das Wappen zu benutzen, als Wimpel für den Stammtisch oder als Fahne... aber auf die Trikots gehört etwas Frisches.

Na, Bisam... lach, Bisamratten gibt es, aber die sind vielleicht nicht so werbewirksam? Oder doch? Die sehen ein wenig wie Biber aus, die Tiere, und sie sind schnell und zäh. Hier ein link mit Bild http://www.walz-naturfoto.de/ansicht-canada-1-1544.htm#1544

So schauen die in echt aus und denke ich jatzt an die artverwandten Biber, dann liesse sich daraus bestimmt ein pfiffiges Maskottchen entwerfen.

Guckst Du dir diesen Biber an : http://www.environnement.public.lu/conserv_nature/dossiers/biber/

Dann kann man sich schon vorstellen, daß „Bisi“ euer neues Maskottchen wird. „Bisi“ der im Trikot vielleicht als Torwart einen Ball hält? Natürlich hat „Bisi“ ein blauweißes Trikot an und ein verschmitzes Lachen, zeigt seine großen Frontzähne.

Es wird schwer einem Verein ein neues Logo aufzudrücken, aber auf diese Art kommt frischer Wind rein und der Verein muß nicht auf seine „Ernsthaftigkeit“ verzichten. Das Logo selbst ließe sich leicht etwas modernisieren ohne albern zu werden. Es gibt bestimmt eine Stadtansicht oder ein herausragendes Kennzeichen (Rathaus, Kirche, Landschaft etc.) das man abtrahieren kann. Auch das Wappentier darf man vereinfachen, aber im Grunde sollte der Wiedererkennungswert erhalten bleiben.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## FCB (18. März 2005)

Erstmals Danke für deine Zeilen und dein Angebot.

Ich werde mal deine Ideen versuchen umzusetzen, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt!

Auf alle Fälle danke!

Sonst noch jemand Ideen.

NS: BISAMberg kommt nicht von den Bisamratten sondern von den seltenen BISAMadler.


LG

sascha


----------



## Ellie (18. März 2005)

Hallo Sascha,

lach, das überrascht mich ja jetzt wirklich, das es einen BisamADLER gibt.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## fluessig (18. März 2005)

Hab mir grad die Vereinslogos deutscher Vereine angesehen. Verglichen mit den Vereinslogos von Hockeymanschaften sehen die derb altbachen aus.

Hier mal der Link zu den Logos:
http://www.bundesliga.de/clubs/teams/tsv_muenchen_1860/index.php

1860 sieht da noch richtig flott aus im Vergleich.
Ich hätte den Greif aus dem Stadtwappen genommen und aufgepeppt in Icehockeymanier. Die sehen zT. fetzig und gut aus. Sollte die Jugend ansprechen.

Edit: ziemlich gut find ich das Logo von Freiburg:
http://www.bundesliga.de/clubs/teams/sc_freiburg/index.php

Hier noch die Icehockeylogos:
http://nhl.com/lineups/team/index.html die Atlanta Thrashers haben zB. was cooles -> http://www.atlantathrashers.com/ oder die hier: http://www.nashvillepredators.com/


----------



## FCB (18. März 2005)

Hallo fluessig!

Danke, jetzt hat sich ein gedankengang mehr geöffnet.
An solch eine Version wie zb. von den Thrashern hätt ich gar nicht gedacht!
Das von den http://www.nashvillepredators.com/ finde ich schon fast zu "futuristisch", meinste nicht auch?


Was auch sehr viele haben ist ein Kreis wie zb. der 1.FCK und da die Buchstaben drinnen, das wirkt aber sehr einfalslos!

Am besten wäre ein Logo wo sich die Kampfmannschaft auch identifiezieren kann.

Dann werde ich mich mal daran versuchen!


----------



## Mamphil (19. März 2005)

Hi!

Ich hatte einfach nur ein bisschen Langeweile    An meiner Idee lässt sich sicherlich noch etwas feilen - aber es ist ja auch nur eine Idee...

Mamphil

EDIT: Logo entfernt, um Speicherplatz zu sparen


----------



## FCB (19. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ds sieht ja schon richtig geil aus!
Werde morgen dann mal meinen Vorschlag präsentieren.

ICh glaube da wäre der punkt am i, wenn man den Adler etwas kleiner macht, und das 1.FCB hervorhebt.


----------



## Mamphil (19. März 2005)

Hi!

Hier zwei Beispiele mit etwas größerem "FCB". Ich finde die Variante mit den aus dem Kreis herausstehenden Flügeln ganz interessant...

Mamphil


----------



## FCB (20. März 2005)

@ Maphil stimmt das sieht sehr professionell aus.
Was ich ganz vergessen habe, meinst du nicht das vielleicht Bisamberg ausgeschrieben heören würde?

1.FCB wird es vielleicht mehrere geben.
Wenn man das auf einen Wimpel druckt, und Ausländischen Mannschaften gibt( wie üblich) ist der erkennungswert nicht sehr hoch, oder?

Ich habe mal auch eines versucht, hier will ich noch die ecken irgendwie unterteilen oder umbiegen?

Was meinst du?


----------



## Mamphil (20. März 2005)

Hi!

Vielleicht kann man ja einen Kranz um den Kreis setzen und dort "1. Fußballclub Bisamberg seit 1968" hineinschreiben...

Zu deinem Entwurf:
Das sieht doch auch ganz ordentlich aus. 
Tipps zur Änderung:
1.) verändere den Blau-Ton. Das Blau ist in meinen Augen etwas zu kräftig.
2.) Mach den Fußballspieler etwas größer, ich denke an 150% bis 200% (also doppelt so groß). Das "Seit 1968" würde ich dann in einer Zeile etwas kleiner ganz unten in das weiße Dreieck schreiben - vllt. auch mit kleinem "seit".

Ma*m*phil


----------



## FCB (20. März 2005)

> leicht kann man ja einen Kranz um den Kreis setzen
> und dort "1. Fußballclub Bisamberg seit
> 1968" hineinschreiben



Das ist ne spitzen Idee, aber bitte nur 1. FC also nicht ausgeschrieben

Werde deine Vorschläge mal so machen!

Danke für die nette hilfe einstweilen!


----------



## FCB (21. März 2005)

So ,ich habe es jetzt nochmals auf andere Art und Weise versucht!

Meine beiden Logos gefallen mir aber überhaupt nicht.
Mein Kopf ist mittlerweile leer,...und bin jetzt auf eure Tips angewiesen.

Hier mal das "Wappen"

Der Vorschlag von Maphil wirkt auch wesentlich Profimäßger als meines....


----------



## chpa (21. März 2005)

Hi,

mir gefällt das wappen echt spitze! Das einzigste, was ich noch änder würde, wäre die Farbe. Ich würde das gleiche Blau nehmen wie's Mamphil oben gemacht hat. 

Dann wäre es perfekt


----------



## fluessig (22. März 2005)

Hi, 

mich hat der Greif in eurem Stadtwappen nicht losgelassen und ich hab mal was probiert. Ist nicht als ernstgemeinter Vorschlag gedacht, nur weil ich's schon gemacht hab wollt ich's auch vorstellen. Dass das Tier seine Zunge auf dem Wappen so rausstreckt sieht hier schon etwas komischer aus   

Hab leider kein Vectorprogramm, sonst hätt ich es damit nochmal überarbeitet (und die zu kleine Kralle damit ausgebessert). Sieht auch ned so gut aus, weil ich nur ne Digitalkamera hab und keinen Scanner.


----------



## FCB (22. März 2005)

Hallo!

Genau sowas suchte ich, etwas außergewöhnliches, aber trotzdem normal.
Natürlich, jedes Wappen,Logo ist verbesserungswürdig, aber dies ist schon ein großer Schritt in Richtung eigenständigkeit.

Die beiden Logos die ich gemacht habe, sind nicht die schlechtesten aber irgendwie bringt das jedes zusammen.

In diesem Adler welche du netterweiße zu Papier gebracht hast, ist die Ausdrucksweise sowie die Art einzigartig.

Ich möchte mich hier für all deine Mühe bedanken!

Leider habe ich auch kein Vektorprogramm, wie gesagt ich bin froh das ich mit Fireworks ein bisschen was zusammenbekomm.

Nochmals DANKE an dich

PS:Würde es vielleicht jemanden geben, der es netterweiße nachzeichnen könnte?

LG


----------



## bocadillochef (22. März 2005)

Aber ich hab eins:






 Ich habs jetzt mal ganz bewusst in Grautönen gelassen, weil ich keine Ahnung hab welche Farben du haben willst. Des schaut jetzt alles noch recht langweilig aus, aber ich glaub gute Effekte bekomm ich mit meinen Fähigkeiten nicht hin.


----------



## fluessig (22. März 2005)

Cool. Aber reflektionen an den Krallen fehlen noch und leider hast du die zu kleine Kralle auch übernommen (die oben rechts - die hab ich im Bild a bisserl zu klein gemacht) Und der Blick ist etwas zu soft geworden. 

Der neue Ball sieht viel besser aus.

Noch eine Frage zum Vektorprogramm: Kann man die Strichstärken variieren lassen (damit zB. das Nasenloch besser zu sehen ist)?


----------



## bocadillochef (22. März 2005)

Ich hab jetzt nochmal versucht, das ganze etwas plastischer zu machen und auch eingefärbt.


----------



## FCB (22. März 2005)

Leute ich bin sprachlos!

DANKE

ICh werde es mal versuchen, einen Schriftzug hinzufügen, möchte es aber nicht "verschandeln".

Werde mal aufs Training gehen, und dann mein bestes versuchen!

Danke nochmals an alle die sich sooo viel Mühe geben!


----------



## fluessig (22. März 2005)

@bocadillochef: Das schaut jetzt schon richtig fett aus. Aber vielleicht sollte der Schnabel nicht auch noch blau sein, sondern "Schnabelfarbig"? Ist a bisserl schwierig, weil die Grenze für den Schnabel noch nicht gezeichnet ist. Ich kann das aber später mal machen, wenn dir das Schwierigkeiten macht.


----------



## holzoepfael (22. März 2005)

Puh bocadillochef ich muss mich wohl wirklich mal hinter ein Vektorprogramm setzen...
Sieht wirklich gut aus die zweite Variante.....*respect*


----------



## bocadillochef (23. März 2005)

Hallo,
 hab jetzt des mit dem Schnabel mal ausprobiert, hab mich an a paar bildern von Adlern orientiert, aber irgendwie kommt er mir so aufgesetzt vor. seht selbst:





 Desweiteren hab ich die Farbe etwas verdunkelt und die kleine Kralle vergrößert. Mit dem Fußball bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden, da fehlt noch was, aber ich weiß nicht was genau.
 Hab das ganze mal versucht in ein Vereinswappen umzuwandeln, das hier ist das Ergebnis:




 Ich habs ziemlich schlicht gelassen.
 @holzoepfael: Darf man fragen wie alt du bist und wo Bisamberg liegt? Interessiert mich nur weil ich selbst Fußball spiele.
 Gruß
 boca


----------



## Mamphil (23. März 2005)

Ich denke, diese Domain sagt alles 

http://www.fc-bisamberg.at/
(at = Österreich)

Mamphil


----------



## bocadillochef (23. März 2005)

Achso, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.
 Aber what the hell ist den bitte eine Kampfmannschaft bzw. was gibts denn bei euch außer Kampfmannschaften? Hab ich im Fußball vorher noch nie gehört.


----------



## FCB (23. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ja das mit der Seite ist ein Problem, die ist mehr als peinlich!

Die Seite von meiner Mannschaft sieht so aus: http://www.fc-bisamberg.at

Eine Kampfmannschaft ist die 1.Mannschaft also die wo die besten Spielen.
Dann gibts noch eine Reserve auch U23 genannt!

Bei uns ist das Umgangssprachlich so...

Ich bin derjenige der Jugendtrainer ist nicht bocadilochef!   
Seid mir bitte nicht böse wenn ich mich die nächsten 4 Tage nicht melde, wir spielen in Italien ein Internat. Turnier (12 j. Jungs).


----------



## holzoepfael (23. März 2005)

bocadillochef da musst du nicht mich sondern den FCB fragen...
Und zum Schnabel ich fidne den in Ordnung, der sieht hoechstens ein bisschen aufgesetzt auf, weil da kein Übergang vorhanden ist, wie es ja normalerweise einen gäbe durch Federn etc.!
Aber ich finde, das kann man so belassen...

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## fluessig (23. März 2005)

Also ich mach mal einen Verbesserungsvorschlag für die Schnabellinie (Qualität vom Foto ist leider a bisserl schlecht, aber das wesentliche kommt rüber). Ich hab beim ursprünglichen Bild den Schwung an der Backe etwas zu stark gemacht.

//Edit: hab die Schnabellinie nochmal abgeändert, hat aber wahrscheinlich eh keiner gemerkt  ;-)


----------



## bocadillochef (24. März 2005)

Hab jetzt den Schnabel neu gemacht:
http://www.mitglied.lycos.de/forpublic/adler6.jpg
   ich hab mal versucht, Federn anzudeuten, aber mit dem Ergebnis bin ich nicht sehr zufrieden, da gefällt mir das obere besser.
http://www.mitglied.lycos.de/forpublic/adler5.jpg


----------



## fluessig (24. März 2005)

Ich würd sagen, dass das obere perfekt ist. Gefällt mir sehr gut, ich glaube nicht, dass man die Federn mit so starken Farben und harten Kanten gut darstellen kann.


----------



## holzoepfael (24. März 2005)

Nein, das erstere der beiden sieht besser aus. Zu harter übergang. Zudem ist alles einfach gehalten, wieso also nicht auch der Schnabel...

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## FCB (28. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bein gerade von unseren Turnier in Italien zurückgekommen, und musste gleich hier her schauen!

Die Vorschläge sind echt super..

Nun wollte ich fragen ob ich diese auch nehmen darf?


Nochmals: Danke an Alle


----------



## fluessig (28. März 2005)

Meinen Teil der Arbeit kannst du gerne verwenden wie du möchtest. Allerdings möchte ich dann, sollte ich mal eine Homepage haben, das Vereinslogo als Referenz auflisten (natürlich nur das was ich auch wirklich daran gemacht hab).


----------



## FCB (28. März 2005)

Ja klar, ist ja kein Ding!

Ich wollte nur mal sichergehen, bevor ich es dem Vorstand vorlege.

@bocadillochef

Was meinst du dazu?

LG


----------



## bocadillochef (29. März 2005)

Ja klar, kein Problem. Es gilt halt dann das selbe wie beim fluessig.
 Brauchst du das ganze noch als Vektorgrafik (bräuchtest aber Corel Draw), ansonsten würd ich sagen ich lads dir in hoher Auflösung mal hoch.


----------



## FCB (29. März 2005)

Das wäre nett

Ist das jetzt schon eine Vektorgrafik, oder muss ich das noch umwandeln?

Ich werde es euch dann mal sehen lassen wenn der Schriftzug auch dabei ist°!


----------



## bocadillochef (29. März 2005)

Das ganze ist schon eine Vektorgrafik. Du hast mal gesagt du hast Freehand, oder? Ich weiß nicht welche Dateiformate man verwenden kann, damit du es dann auch als Vektorgrafik in Freehand öffnen kannst. Hat jemand eine Ahnung?


----------



## FCB (29. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ne das war Fireworks, ich nutzte aber auch CorelDraw


----------



## bocadillochef (29. März 2005)

Achso, dann reichts ja wenn ich dir die Corel-Datei schicke. Schreib mir doch bitte mal deine Mail-Adresse.


----------



## FCB (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Ich wollte keinen neuen Thread anfangen, deshalb habe ich gleich hier weitergeschrieben!


Als flüssig und boccadiloche() das logo gestalteten war auch mal die Rede von einen Stofftier.

Nun ist es tatsächlich so, das ich daran denke dieses Logo als Stofftier produzieren zu lassen!

Hättet ihr vielleicht ein paar Tips?

Bei google bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden!

LG

FCB


----------



## fluessig (16. Juni 2005)

Hehe, wenn ich was zeichne, dann ist das einfach. Ich muss mir ja nicht ausdenken wie die Kralle mit dem Körper verbunden ist, weil der Ball davor ist.

Die Idee mit dem Stofftier ist nett. Vielleicht schmeiss ich mal ein 3D Programm an und modelliere die Figur. Dann hast du zumindest Front und Seitenansicht des Logos. Ob ich allerdings je dazu komme das zu machen ist fraglich.


----------



## FCB (16. Juni 2005)

hallo!

Danke für deine antwort!

Achso , das wusste ich nicht, das man das auch im 3d machen muss, ich dachte das macht die Firma welche die Stofftiere produziert!
 :-(


----------



## fluessig (17. Juni 2005)

Naja, vielleicht macht das ja auch eine Firma für dich (das geht sicherlich auch). Aber wenn du vorher schon bescheid weisst, wie die Stofffigur aussehen soll, dann gibt es danach keine unangenehmen Überraschungen.


----------



## suid (22. Juni 2005)

bocadillochef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt nochmal versucht, das ganze etwas plastischer zu machen und auch eingefärbt.



Damit würde es beim tshirt druck die gleichen probleme geben, ich würde versuchen die outlines noch ein bisschen -> viel stärker zu machen. damit bekommt es auch gleich einen viel dynamischeren eindruck.


----------



## FCB (22. August 2005)

Aber vom prinzip her ist es möglich den Adler "nur" als Linien zu gestalten?

ICh meine so Art Strichzeichnung?Kleine änderungen wären halb so schlimm, wichtig ist das man diesen auch danach noch erkennen kann?

Soweit ich weiß muss beim plotten die Linien mind. 1mm dünn sein,oder?


----------



## ELTI (6. März 2008)

Könnte mir jemand helfen den Text in diesen Logo zu bearbeiten? und es vllt. größer zu machen Aus dem SCE ein SVR und in der Mitte SV Rethwisch 1976 zu schreiben?


----------



## ink (6. März 2008)

Moin
Du willst ein bereits bestehendes Logo verändern?
Gehört das Logo bereits einem Verein oder wurde der nur umbenannt/umgelegt...?


----------



## ELTI (6. März 2008)

Ich könnte auch mir ein neues in der art vorstellen gefällt mir nähmlich ziemlich gut wie es ist müßte halt bloß verändert werden....Sodass ich es für unseren Verein nutzen kann


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. März 2008)

> Könnte mir jemand helfen den Text in diesen Logo zu bearbeiten? und es vllt. größer zu machen Aus dem SCE ein SVR und in der Mitte SV Rethwisch 1976 zu schreiben?


Kurz und knapp: Nein. Ich schreibe ja auch nicht unter dem NIKE-Swooosh ein "adidas"..


----------



## ELTI (6. März 2008)

Ich denke das kann man nicht vergleichen aber dennoch danke...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. März 2008)

Und wie das vergleichbar ist. Dieses Logo gehört dem SC Eiweiler und ist sicher nicht 
dazu gedacht, kopiert zu werden. Zudem standen Dir im Jobforum genug Anfragen zur
Verfügung, die Dir helfen wollten. Also lass mal bitte selber die Gehirnzellen arbeiten, 
eh Du anderer Arbeit kopierst.

Grüße


----------



## ELTI (6. März 2008)

Ich brauch aber Hilfe die nix kostet das logo brauch ja auch nicht genauso sein kann auch anders sein ....Ich weiß bloß nicht wie man eins macht bzw. womit hab ein solches Pogramm nicht...


----------



## ink (6. März 2008)

Du nimmst dir Inkscape und dies


			
				Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Alles, was Du darüber wissen solltest, wird von Designguide hervorragend erklärt.
> Weitere
> ...



Zur Not ferkel ich dir was zusammen, für lau.


----------



## ELTI (6. März 2008)

Werds versuchen .Ist vllt. ne dumme Frage aber was ist ein Inkscape?


----------



## ink (6. März 2008)

Inkscape ist ein vektorbasiertes Grafikprogramm für umsonst.
Also für deine Zwecke völlig ausreichend.
Lädste dir hier runter: http://www.inkscape.org/
Und dann gehts los. 
Nur bei größtem Notfall greif ich ein ok?


----------



## ELTI (6. März 2008)

Alles klar danke für deine Tipps!


----------



## ink (6. März 2008)

Unsere, bitteschön ;-]


----------



## anca (7. März 2008)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Und wie das vergleichbar ist. Dieses Logo gehört dem SC Eiweiler und ist sicher nicht dazu gedacht, kopiert zu werden. (...) Also lass mal bitte selber die Gehirnzellen arbeiten, eh Du anderer Arbeit kopierst.



Danke *Markus*  Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Bei einer solchen unverfrorenen Aufforderung zur Urheberrechtsverletzung von ELTI kommt mir doch glatt das Frühstück wieder hoch. Wie schamlos doch und offensichtlich im Zeitalter des WWW kopiert wird.
Da kann mal wieder sehen, wie mit dem Urheberrecht von uns armen Gestaltern umgegangen wird. Wenn Gestaltung so einfach wäre, könnte es ja jeder. Mal ganz abgesehen von der gestalterischen Qualität der von ELTI gezeigten Vorlage.
(kurzer Exkurs: Die deutschen Vereinslogos sind ein echter Graus. Die Amis verstehen wie man's richitg macht (siehe NBA und Baseball). Diese seltsame Wappen-Schild-Krücke - ein archaisches Rudiment aus Stammeszeiten... *kopfschüttel*)
*ELTI* es gibt ein sogenanntes Urheberrecht und soetwas wie ein Gewissen. Selbst bei einer schlechten Gestaltung wie das von dir gezeigte Vereinswappen/-"logo". (Im designtheoretischen Sinne dürften wir hier nicht einmal von "Logo" sprechen.) Copy-and-Paste ist zwar einfach, aber kann auch teuer zu stehen kommen! Auch in der Non-or-Low-Budget-Amateurliga der Möchtegerngestalter
Euer Verein, wenn auch klein, sollte Geld dafür ausgeben und/oder einen Profi ranlassen - so wird's doch nix. Seit ihr was Besonderes und wollt den Erfolg, den Aufstieg, den Pokal?! Dann macht was Neues, Anderes, und macht es Besser!
Vorschlag: Macht doch als Verein einen regionalen Wettbewerb daraus. Dauert zwar länger, aber die Saison ist doch eh schon fast gelaufen... Postet auf Internetseiten von Freunden und Sponsoren (eigene Vereins-Homepage) und regionalen Tageszeitschriften, klebt Plakate in Backstuben und Restaurants. Haut eure Sponsoren an und leihert denen einen kleinen Obulus für den Gewinner-Beitrag aus den Kreuz. So kommt ihr an ein gutes Vereinslogo, aber nicht mit Copy-und-Paste und einer Freeware. In welcher Liga oder Klasse spielt ihr denn? Wie gross ist eure Reichweite - Kreisliga  oder Ober-/Regionalliga mit kleinem oder grossen Streugebiet?
Falls ihr euch für eine Wettbewerbsausschreibung entschiedet, schaut euch bitte lieber vorher die geltenden Regeln für eine Wettberwerbsausschreibung an Da wird auch das Urheber- und Nutzungsrecht seriös geklärt.

Viel Erfolg bei deinem/eurem Bestreben "unser Verein(slogo) soll schöner werden!"

Grüsse
Anke


----------



## ink (7. März 2008)

Was hast du gegen Freeware?

edit: Ich möchte gerne ein Swoosh-Effekt mit dem Namen SC Eiweiler sehen, in lila bitte


----------



## anca (7. März 2008)

Hei Nesk, nix gegen Freeware - auf "open source" lasse ich nichts kommen: "Freeware" in Addition mit "copy-and-paste" war lediglich als Synonym gedacht für "Ich hab 'nen PC und in Kunst war ich schon immer gut, also mach ich mir meine Getaltung selbst" - gleiches gilt auch für so manche hausgemachte Homepage (evtl. noch in Frontpage)! So eine Einstellung reicht für den Hausgebrauch und funktioniert solange es nicht die 4-Wände, in denen dieses Verbrechen begangen wurde, verlässt. Sobald sowas aber in die Öffentlichkeit hinausgetragen wird... Augenkrebs und chronische Geschmacksverirrung.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Glaubst du nicht das du ein bisschen zu hart bist und ein bisschen pauschalisierst? 
Am Anfang hat jeder Verbrechen begangen...


----------



## ink (7. März 2008)

Hmm, wenns danach ginge sollte dieses Forum geschlossen werden und nur noch auf Links
zu Werbeagenturen und Grafikern verweisen.
Ich weiß noch wie stolz ich auf meine erste HP oder die erste Grafik gewesen bin.
(Was definitiv in die Sparte der absoluten Konfusion und gestalterischen Verbrechen passen würde)
Wenn ich da gehört hätte, dass ich doch lieber häkeln sollte als zu designen, hätte ich jetzt nicht
diesen Job, den ich über alles liebe (klingt irgendwie feminin )
Jeder sollte sich selber versuchen und nicht von vornherein sagen dass 
es schlecht wird oder das man es nicht schaffen könnte.
Ich muss nicht für jeden WaldundWiesen-Bewohner dieser und anderer Republiken ein Logo machen (für teuer Geld und was weiß ich für Tohuwabuhu)
Deswegen bin ich hier um zu helfen (kostenlos).
Klingt kontraproduktiv, aber im Endeffekt kommt eh wieder genug Arbeit bei einem
an um die Butter auf dem Brot zu verdienen.
Und falls nicht, kauf ich mir zwei Nadeln und häkel Unterhosen für Elefanten (mit Eingriff links).
Wenn ich mir Werbung/Logos von den "großen" Agenturen ansehe, frage ich mich auch
was die bloß geritten hat.
(z.B. Arbeitsagenturlogo invertieren und Millionen abgreifen)
Geld kann und darf nicht alles sein.

Ein freundliches, helfendes Miteinander ist besser als Geld und Vorverurteilung.

Bin ich eigentlich vom Topic abgedriftet? :suspekt:


----------



## anca (7. März 2008)

"Hart" gesagt, "aber herzlich" gemeint ;-)
Habe ich denn nicht geholfen?! Dann mein sarkastischer teil überbewertet worden.
Wenn das Aufweisen von Handlungsalternativen keine Hilfe ist oder als solches verstanden wird, dann weiss ich auch nicht... ;-)
Ich finde die Idee mit dem Wettbewerb eine gute Alternative. Kann ja auch gerne hier im tutorials.de ausgetragen werden *hint, hint*
Nesk, es sei dir gegönnt abzudriften... und emotional zu werden ist keine Kranheit und  nicht nur den Doppel-X-Chromosomen vorbehalten ;-)
... zurück zum Thema:
Finde, ELTI sollte sich auf's Wesentliche konzentrieren: Fußball spielen, den Aufstieg seiner Mannschaft/Vereins anvisieren, um dann, in der Bundesliga angekommen, 'ne anständige Werbeagentur zu beauftragen.

Hey, das wäre jetzt bereits Handlungsalternative III...
;-) (Der fette zwinkernde Smiley am Abschluss versteht sich hier von selbst.)


----------



## FORTUNA WIEN 08 (22. August 2008)

Hallo
Ich bin vom Fussballverein FORTUNA WIEN 08 und benötige hilfe bei einem ordentlichen Vereinswappen unseres ist zum schmeisen.
Unsere farben sind blau .
bitte um hilfe
Danke


----------



## Ex1tus (22. August 2008)

FORTUNA WIEN 08 hat gesagt.:


> Unsere farben sind blau .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, das ist wie: "Schwarz oder weiß?" - "Ja." .

Bei was brauchst du Hilfe? Allgemein kann ich die Infos von Photozauber empfehlen (http://photozauber.de/suchergebnisse/?query=logo&x=0&y=0).


----------



## ink (23. August 2008)

Oder aber auch:
http://www.designguide.at/logodesign.html

mfg


----------



## randdolfm (23. August 2008)

Hallödri nach Österreich!
Also ich fange bei sowas immer damit an das Ganze erst mal in Vektor zu bringen (z.B. Illustrator) - hab das mal für Dich gemacht (Anhang). Dann spiele ich damit ein bisschen herum, ändere z.B. die Schriftart oder schaue auch mal wie's die Konkurrenz so macht. Schau auch mal bei Wikipedia unter Wappen, da müsste so einiges drin stehen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wappen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heraldik

Naja, denke daß es auch wichtig ist, daß die Symbolik irgendwie stimmt und sich bestimmte Besonderheiten des Vereins oder des Ortes darin wiederfinden.
Was bei dem jetzigen "Wappen" gar nicht geht ist die kursive Arial-Black-Font. Die würde ich mal als allererstes rausschmeißen 

Muß jetzt ins Bett - hoffe mein Beitrag bringt Dich weiter
Grüßle Ran


----------



## ink (23. August 2008)

Auch hier passen die tausend anderen Logo-Threads.
Hier kann von keinem Logo gesprochen werden, es fehlt jede Charakteristik die es zu einem machen.
Einmal die gegeben Links durchackern, Mindmap erstellen und Idee scribblen, dann kann umgesetzt werden.
Dieses Trial&Error ist sehr Zeitintensiv und meist unnötig.
Wenns zuviel wird, kann mensch auch ein Angebot im Jobforum machen (un- und entgeltlich)

mfg


----------



## janoc (23. August 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Hier kann von keinem Logo gesprochen werden, es fehlt jede Charakteristik die es zu einem machen.



Dass heißt nur dass es dann kein gutes Logo ist, aber als "Logo" kann man es trotzdem bezeichnen.


----------



## ink (23. August 2008)

Ok, des war n bissl hart ausgedrückt 
Ich nehme des zurück und behaupte das was janoc gesagt hat


----------

